# Buffalo Trade Sale



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When up to Buffalo sale today. Didn’t do bad, didn’t buy much. 2 boxes of 45acp for $50. The only deal in the place. Got rid of a few items and going back tomarrow. Did well enough will take the old woman out tonight and buy here a burger and cold drink. 
People are flat out nuts on Ammo prices and guns not far behind. I have to deliver a 357 tomarrow and am going to take some primers with me. Odds and end boxes I’ve accumulated on trades. I’ll sell for $100 per K and still be at 1/2 price.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Tomorrow


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Glad you made it. I thought about it but then remembered out D-Day event at the club. Had to go burn a ton of ammo. Your right, the ammo prices at gun shows has har surpassed the online price. I don't get it, who buys this stuff?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Went back to Buffalo this AM. Still couldn’t buy jack. I saw couple guys with good price on guns but was nothing I could use. I was looking to buy some 45acp . Buy ain’t right word, I traded up 2 more boxes for 10 boxes of assorted primers. Just odds and ends from stuff I bought up. Ammo crazy high.
One guy had 45acp for $45 and a few tables up same was $60, that was low end Tula FMJ. I got Win white box. I did buy daughter a bag of Licorice, left with empty trade sack.


----------

